# Not tryna flex but I'm from Texas



## Juhstnn (Oct 26, 2022)

Every time I say y'all i feel my braincells dying
anyways im just here to learn and hopefully be a god producer one day like my idol dj khaled


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 26, 2022)

Yippee ki-yay, Juhstnn
In what part of the Lone Star State do you hang your hat?


----------



## LatinXCombo (Oct 26, 2022)

Juhstnn said:


> Every time I say y'all i feel my braincells dying
> anyways im just here to learn and hopefully be a god producer one day like my idol dj khaled


Ah, you're not from Texas, then, you're from Austin, right?

Welcome.


----------



## Juhstnn (Oct 26, 2022)

LatinXCombo said:


> Ah, you're not from Texas, then, you're from Austin, right?
> 
> Welcome.


Been to Austin a few times love going to the bars there but nah I'm from Fort Worth. It sometimes do be crazy out here lmao


----------



## Jrides (Oct 26, 2022)

My old college roommate was from Funkytown. This thread makes a lot of sense.


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 26, 2022)

Jrides said:


> My old college roommate was from Funkytown. This thread makes a lot of sense.


I went to school @UNT Denton Tx(Jazz program)back in the late 70’s.
At the time Ft. Worth was lovingly referred to as Cow Town.
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## proggermusic (Oct 26, 2022)

Welcome to VI-town, I have tons of very close friends from FW and I'm even playing a random gig there on Friday (I live in Austin). Some of my very favorite musicians live there, too... Wes Stephenson (bass), Mark Lettieri (guitar), and Quamon Fowler (tenor and EWI), all seriously world-class. Scat Jazz Lounge is a very cool venue I enjoy playing at, too, despite its thoroughly regrettable name.

DFW overall has numerous writers, musicians, and producers who could teach DJ Khaled plenty, in my opinion.  You're in good company.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Oct 26, 2022)

I say ya'll and my brain cells are intact.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 26, 2022)

Howdy from H-town!


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 26, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Howdy from H-town!


Is the Katy Freeway still jammed up from when I was playing at the Ramada Inn in 1976?


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 26, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> Is the Katy Freeway still jammed up from when I was playing at the Ramada Inn in 1976?


As of this morning, yeah. Inbound from the Katy area is disgusting until you get east of Beltway 8, then it clears up until you're an exit away from 610 and then it's hell on earth again.


----------



## Juhstnn (Oct 26, 2022)

proggermusic said:


> Welcome to VI-town, I have tons of very close friends from FW and I'm even playing a random gig there on Friday (I live in Austin). Some of my very favorite musicians live there, too... Wes Stephenson (bass), Mark Lettieri (guitar), and Quamon Fowler (tenor and EWI), all seriously world-class. Scat Jazz Lounge is a very cool venue I enjoy playing at, too, despite its thoroughly regrettable name.
> 
> DFW overall has numerous writers, musicians, and producers who could teach DJ Khaled plenty, in my opinion.  You're in good company.


Yea the music programs out here are crazy in depth in comparison to other places it's quite pleasant tbh. fellow violist here, used to play great symphonic music now i'm learning how to make shitty loops but progress is progress. GL on your gig btw, used to perform and the worst thing is always traffic & parking I swear not the actual playing lol.


----------



## Juhstnn (Oct 26, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> As of this morning, yeah. Inbound from the Katy area is disgusting until you get east of Beltway 8, then it clears up until you're an exit away from 610 and then it's hell on earth again.


Driving through Houston feels unreal in a sort of horrible nightmarish type way. otherwise a great place to visit though


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 26, 2022)

Juhstnn said:


> Driving through Houston feels unreal in a sort of horrible nightmarish type way. otherwise a great place to visit though


Can’t argue that. Dallas traffic pisses me off way more though.


----------



## gallantknight (Oct 30, 2022)

Welcome! I live down in Austin, making music for fun and relaxation as a hobby. I have learned quite a bit on VI-C


----------



## proggermusic (Oct 30, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Can’t argue that. Dallas traffic pisses me off way more though.


Agree with all that! I guess it's inevitable that a thread even tangentially connected to Texas would steer toward driving. Since I wanna play too, my take on driving in...

San Antonio: Terrifying
Houston: Terrifying
Austin: Used to be less terrifying, now completely terrifying
DFW: Most terrifying of all (particularly 75)
El Paso: Basically New Mexico, which also = terrifying, but with more space
New York City: Ironically my favorite of all these places in which to drive (but NOT, notably, to park)


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 30, 2022)

proggermusic said:


> Agree with all that! I guess it's inevitable that a thread even tangentially connected to Texas would steer toward driving. Since I wanna play too, my take on driving in...
> 
> San Antonio: Terrifying
> Houston: Terrifying
> ...


Interesting as a native NYer who also lived in DFW in the late 70’s, I can’t imagine Tx traffic being worse than traffic here in NY currently. I last drove in Texas in the 90’s.
Have you driven in NYC lately? NYC has reduced the speed limit as well as driving lanes,more bus lanes,restricted turns etc……traffic congestion and chaos is much worse than even a couple of years ago………..


----------



## proggermusic (Oct 30, 2022)

I believe that, I left in 2018 and haven't driven there since (we take trains/cabs whenever we visit). Austin's traffic has also gotten precipitously worse since then, but actually one of the reasons I prefer driving in NYC is because people HAVE to go slower, and they HAVE to pay attention, because they REALLY want to avoid the PITA of a collision or moving violation. The Texas cities are all about going 80mph while staring at your test history...

OK I'm done with driving, seriously! Back to music! And as much as I hate its driving sensibilities, I dearly love the DFW music community.


----------

